# C-9 Hi Point



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I have here it all the time,,They jam,, They blow up,,,,They are ugly ,,
So I bought a new one 9mm for $99. I have ran the beans out of this gun and no problems.
It doesn't Jam,,,,It doesn't blow up,,,,,,Ugly? OK you got me there but I don't the bad guys care.
And yes I also tried hollow points

A cheap hand out gun for relatives and close friends or berrying as a stash
( like some that really need a gun is going to complane ),< how do you spell that?

Has anyone else tried them out? I asked around at some of the gun shops and they
don't seem to have problems with the ones they have sold.

Don't judge an item until you try it out for yourself. <-- Budgetprepp-n 2019


----------



## Fish (Jun 27, 2016)

I have one in 45. It’s the ugliest brick I have ever seen. I abuse it, I don’t clean it, put the cheapest rounds in it I can find, it bounces around in the boat, might put a few drops of oil in it occasionally. Hell I don’t know when the last time I did that. It has been rained on, left in the boat for only God knows how long, but do you know what? It ALWAYS goes bang when the trigger is pulled. Has NEVER jammed or given me one problem. But I still hate that damn thing. Why? I have absolutely no reason. Mechanically it is flawless. I really should love it. I bet none of my other toys would perform like it under the same conditions.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I have a couple Hi Points stashed here and there. Like you, I've run several rounds through them with no problem. They are rugged and reliable. If I need to grab a gun on the run, the ugly Hi Point will do just fine. 
Mine are .45, but I can't imagine the 9mm being less effective.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Neighbor has one of the carbines and has run thousands of rounds through it with no problems. Thought about getting a 10mm but can't get past the 10 round mag. Sure they make a 20 round double stick mag but it's really just two 10 rounders stuck together on top of each other, really. :vs_laugh:

Why don't they make a model that will take Glock mags? Then we could run the 30 round sticks and their sales would go through the roof. Until then I'll pass.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

My Hi-Point is my Shop Gun. Reliable. And I like to paint the grips different colors every few years or so...think lipstick on a pig!


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

My Hi point experience was down in Ky, . . . my brother in law was an LEO, . . . was so proud of his new 9mm.

Pie plate on the tree at 30 or so feet, . . . 

Insert mag, . . . rack it, . . . obtain good sight picture, . . . pull trigger, . . . NOTHING, ZERO, ZIP, NEIN, NADA !!!!

With it pointed down range I told him it didn't shoot, . . . he said try again, . . . pull that trigger.

I did, . . . same result.

Keeping it pointed down range, . . . I slipped my finger out of the trigger guard and was in the process of laying it down on the table, . . . BOOM !!!!

Dropped the mag, . . . racked the slide, . . . laid it down, . . . have not picked one up since.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

dwight55 said:


> My Hi point experience was down in Ky, . . . my brother in law was an LEO, . . . was so proud of his new 9mm.
> 
> Pie plate on the tree at 30 or so feet, . . .
> 
> ...


Did he contact Hi Point and ask them to fix it? They have life time warranties.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Couldn't bad ammo cause a delay effect?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

The hi-point reminds me of a older Mafia guys wife... 

He has a young good looking sexy thing on the side but it is his wife at home..shorter, fatter, and a little frumpy but she takes care of things day to day

in other words it is not sexy.. it is built for comfort not speed and is always forgiving


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Hell, I bought a Taurus G2C a month or so ago as an impulse buy. It was on sale at 200 bucks. I was a bit nervous because Taurus's reputation is less then stellar, but I figured it was cheap enough I could use it as a truck gun or something. I have put 400 rounds of 9MM down range without so much as a hiccup. It gives me 12+1 capacity in a very compact package. I trust it enough that I am not afraid to conceal carry it. I have never held a Hi-Point in my hand much less shot one but I have heard they are workable and reliable, if a little heavy and ugly. Back up gun, shop gun, truck gun, or give it to the unprepared schmuck when shit hits the fan blades. 

My G2C follows me to the garage and shop when I am working out there.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Been hearing rumors Taurus was no longer throw down guns thanks to many lectures from the jack Booted thug. Dwights issue with the High point was the first problem I heard about those guns other than being gonky and klunky like Rugers..heavy..ugly etc. If I could find my slide rule I would do so math on whether it was the gun or ammo which caused the delayed fire problem. As it stands its a puzzler.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> Hell, I bought a Taurus G2C a month or so ago as an impulse buy. It was on sale at 200 bucks. I was a bit nervous because Taurus's reputation is less then stellar, but I figured it was cheap enough I could use it as a truck gun or something. I have put 400 rounds of 9MM down range without so much as a hiccup. It gives me 12+1 capacity in a very compact package. I trust it enough that I am not afraid to conceal carry it. I have never held a Hi-Point in my hand much less shot one but I have heard they are workable and reliable, if a little heavy and ugly. Back up gun, shop gun, truck gun, or give it to the unprepared schmuck when shit hits the fan blades.
> 
> My G2C follows me to the garage and shop when I am working out there.


I have owned 5 different Taurus and not a one was bad from my experience.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks for the report. Would not be reluctant to own one if the price was right and the gun was needed.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I've owned a couple of Taurus guns. A Millennium and a model 85 with a bobbed hammer. I really liked them both but they weren't without their problems. The trigger on the Millennium was really long and it just wasn't reliable enough for carry. The revolver ended up with a broken firing pin and a cylinder timing issue. As far as the High Points go I have a ton of experience with them. I've never owned one but most murders and suicides I worked involved one. Hot enough ammo and they are very reliable. Hard to break down, the pot metal may crack and they weigh alot, but they will go bang. If my wife needed a nightstand gun and I was broke, I'd get her one.

I sent my Taurus 85CHULT back to Taurus for a replacement trigger spring and I missed the FedEx guy when he brought it back. The next day I got a call for a burglar alarm at the FedEx facility. When the alarm was reset I asked the keyholder if it would be possible to get my gun while he was there. He said "sure, follow me". On the way I passed a bunch of boxes and ermahgerd, WEED! I found the box from Brownsville, TX. He marked it suspicious, gave it to me, Vice delivered it and made the arrest. My biggest haul ever. 14 pounds. Low hanging fruit too. Easy kill. So see, Tauruses may be unreliable but it's worth sending them back.


----------



## Historyjunkie (Oct 13, 2014)

I have a C9 that jams usually more than once per magazine. I only have 1 magazine for it and I got the pistol used from my brother.

I think the mag might be junk and am considering buying a new one. I also recently polished the feed ramp but haven't had a chance to shoot it yet.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> I've owned a couple of Taurus guns. A Millennium and a model 85 with a bobbed hammer. I really liked them both but they weren't without their problems. The trigger on the Millennium was really long and it just wasn't reliable enough for carry. The revolver ended up with a broken firing pin and a cylinder timing issue. As far as the High Points go I have a ton of experience with them. I've never owned one but most murders and suicides I worked involved one. Hot enough ammo and they are very reliable. Hard to break down, the pot metal may crack and they weigh alot, but they will go bang. If my wife needed a nightstand gun and I was broke, I'd get her one.
> 
> I sent my Taurus 85CHULT back to Taurus for a replacement trigger spring and I missed the FedEx guy when he brought it back. The next day I got a call for a burglar alarm at the FedEx facility. When the alarm was reset I asked the keyholder if it would be possible to get my gun while he was there. He said "sure, follow me". On the way I passed a bunch of boxes and ermahgerd, WEED! I found the box from Brownsville, TX. He marked it suspicious, gave it to me, Vice delivered it and made the arrest. My biggest haul ever. 14 pounds. Low hanging fruit too. Easy kill. So see, Tauruses may be unreliable but it's worth sending them back.


Wow. Intereting story. So they were selling wacky weed at the Fed EX store? Why did the gun box get marked suspcious. How did vice get involved? Is eermahgered a type of weed or a misprint? Thanks.


----------



## modfan (Feb 18, 2016)

I have a Taurus Millennium as my main carry. I have shot thousands of rounds through it has always fired. I love the gun, it fits my hand, it hits what I aim at, and it always fires no matter the ammo.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

They marked the marijuana package as suspicious so I could take it and put it in my patrol car. By FedEx policy we could not use their vehicles, uniforms or logos to fake a delivery so I called narcotics and vice. They sent a guy in civilian clothes to act like a neighbor. He told the recipient FedEx left it with him. She said "yes it's mine, I'll take it." So she got busted. The package originated from Brownsville, TX.

Ermahgerd is millennial speak for oh my God! I know, I should act my age. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

hmm. Brownsville Texas? They smuggle backpacks for 40$, across the river and deliver to drop points, both sides, both ways. 
Wonder whats in them backpacks? 
Hi Point offers a lifetime warranty.
I have shot a few, and no issue, but probably less that 100 rounds total.
How is their customer service? Anyone can offer a warranty, but if customer service sucks, is it worth it?
Who has sent one back? Why? Response?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> They marked the marijuana package as suspicious so I could take it and put it in my patrol car. By FedEx policy we could not use their vehicles, uniforms or logos to fake a delivery so I called narcotics and vice. They sent a guy in civilian clothes to act like a neighbor. He told the recipient FedEx left it with him. She said "yes it's mine, I'll take it." So she got busted. The package originated from Brownsville, TX.
> 
> Ermahgerd is millennial speak for oh my God! I know, I should act my age.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Ok..now I see as the blind man often said. Pretty sure all the old hippies around here have figured out USPS is the safeist way to get a bit of contraband delivered. lol. Cant see how anybody could make any money shipping dirt weed from the border. That stuff can fry a set of lungs before it gives the munchies...or so Ive heard.


----------



## Grinch2 (Sep 12, 2016)

A few friends have Hi Points and love them for what they are, but at the end of the day I gotta look at the thing, only thing that detours me from getting one. I want to puke when I see one, there are certain exceptions as to any rule, but for me, guns are like boots; you get what you pay for. Sure those Carolina's are more than half of what Chippewas are, but if you're on your feet hustling for 14-16 hours a day those Chippewas show their hefty price tag. I'd like to see what they do after 1K rounds of potent loads, when Glock & FN's are still running without a hiccup are the Hi-Points? A few mags are nothing, it's like 8 hours on a pair of boots. 

Everything looks all nice and pretty after a few tests, should be a long term solution.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Personally I like the sccy cpx-2 for a cheap, reliable pistol in a GHB. I would never look down my nose at a Hi-point or a taurus either. Anything is better than nothing. I have seen far too many pulses brought to a halt by these brands and others to discount them entirely. Sure, I have my preferences but I can afford to be a little selective. 

I'm assembling a new bag as I write. Probably going to toss another sccy in it with Taurus a really close second. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

My grand daughter showed up with a sccy here while back. Had never heard of it prior so did some googling. Sounded like a good choice for those with limited funds in need of a gun. From what I read it would rank higher on a quality scale than a High Point. Suspect it cost a bit more..which might be a deal killer for a budget minded person.


----------

